# GEOsystem Pacific Gravel (substrate)... safe for neons, cories etc?



## chey (Jul 21, 2009)

I am considering using pool filter sand for my new 29 gal tank which I still haven't set up, lol. Things come up, don't have the time etc etc.

Anyways I was at a pet store today and came across this brand below. The info below is from the GEOsystem website. When I looked at in store, very fine gravel, almost sand like. Anyways it appeared to be very fine and the price not bad.

I would like to know if this substrate will be safe for neons, cardinals, cory's and otto's? I'm not sure because on the website lists suitable for marine, brackish etc.

I don't recall seeing anything on the packaging about marine, brackish etc.


Information from website.

GEOsystem Pacific Gravel , from the ocean, provides a variety of natural color tones that will enhance most aquarium environments. Note: GEOsystem Pacific Gravel will buffer pH. It is suitable for Marine, brackish water and African Chichlid aquariums.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Suitable for marine means that it will drive the pH through the roof. For neons and cardinals that like their pH at or a little below 7.0, that stuff would be a disaster. For Africans it would probably work just fine.


----------



## chey (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks!

I will definitely _not_ buy this pacific sand. The clerk in the pet store didn't seem too interested and said yeah it's fine. Glad I didn't buy it.

I plan on looking at some other products but I may go with the pool filter sand. I am guessing all pool filter sand is the same thing or anything specific I need to look for when purchasing? 

A 5 pound bag of aquarium sand in pet stores costs around $10.00 Canadian.


----------

